# 5 week old puppy pics



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

here are the pups at 5 weeks old.

*maddox male longcoat*









































_*jazzelle female longcoat*_


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

*bianca female shortcoat*




















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

*vivian female smoothecoat*

































*zaharah female smoothecoat*
she is my shy girl. lol


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

*shiloh female longcoat*


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OH! Im still in love with Bianca and Shiloh! I love them in there pretty dresses. Oh Melony there so beautiful!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh they are so sweet. I love the little tricolor long hair.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 25, 2008)

the top one looks like a teeny Rotti!

How much do they weigh they have grown soooo much since your last pictures.

Think my favorite one is maybe the third one up, but i do like the top one also.
I LOVE EM ALL, theyre cute and chunky xxx


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww thank you all so much. all the pups are going to range between 4-6lbs full grown. the boy are def going to be on the smaller end. and bianca is going to be tiny. lol. but yes they have all changed so much and are so healthy and happy little pups.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

lovely puppies but you know my favourite!!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww thanks


----------



## scosha37 (Apr 20, 2008)

GOD GOD GOD!! I
I want I want I want !!!:foxes15:

lol what little stunners they are so so cute


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

I love them all!! I think Bianca is my favourite. I love the lil dresses, too cute!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

They are all so beautfiul! Looks like you're doing a great job with them Melony. They all look very healthy!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> They are all so beautfiul! Looks like you're doing a great job with them Melony.  They all look very healthy!


thank you so much. i am doing my best.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> I love them all!! I think Bianca is my favourite. I love the lil dresses, too cute!


thanks. i love little bianca. i thought it would be fun to dress them up. lol.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 25, 2008)

omg i didnt see half thse pictures before i dont know what happened, but i WANT THIS ONE


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










What a BEAUTIFUL little picture.
And a loving kiss.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow they are growing so fast. I love Shiloh and Bianca's coloring. Before you know it they will be all grown up and in their new homes =( So enjoy that puppy breath while you can.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks lol. she is a cutie. her name is zaharah. and that is ella that is giving her a kiss.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Wow they are growing so fast. I love Shiloh and Bianca's coloring. Before you know it they will be all grown up and in their new homes =( So enjoy that puppy breath while you can.[/QUOTE
> 
> i am so enjoying the puppy breathe.


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

aww they are suuuch cute puppies


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwwww Mel! They are beautiful!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys. i am a very proud grandma. lol


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

A ww I love them! My favourite is Jazelle too she is going to be gorgeous and very promising. Send her over here LOL, you have done a fantastic job!

I also have a soft spot for Bianca and I love Zaharah's face...she looks such a sweetie!

Can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> A ww I love them! My favourite is Jazelle too she is going to be gorgeous and very promising. Send her over here LOL, you have done a fantastic job!
> 
> I also have a soft spot for Bianca and I love Zaharah's face...she looks such a sweetie!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
thanks. i just love jazzelle. my heart is already acheing. she was gone the moment she was born. lol. but she is going to a very good friend so i get to watch her grow. 
all the pups are turning out so nicely. i couldnt be happier.
thank you again


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG I LOVE JAZELLE! If your a breeder as you are, you should so keep her! she has the perfect profile


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i want to keep her so badly. but she was promised to my friend before she was even born. but i have breeding rights over her. so i will be using her to breed in the future. she is going to show her too.... if she continues to show potential as she has been. but thank you so much. i am very proud of my chi pups.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

these guys are growing so fast. i just cant get over how big they are.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I love them all! Your pups are adorable!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwww thank you so much.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Jazelle is going to be gorgeous. She has wonderful pigment, which is surprising because she has white so close to her nose/eyes. I think she could definitely make it in the show ring. You should start doing "play shows" in the next week or so just so she gets used to gaiting/stacking from a very young age.

They are beautiful little chubbers. Sigh, it makes me miss having litters of puppies in the house


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think they are beautiful, but I love the pink dress.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

You have some beautiful puppies all the best with them.............Angie


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

They are very very cute!!  Is shiloh really a longcoat? Can't wait to see new piccies of the pups.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww...............I love them all. They are adorable and beautiful. My favorite is Jazzelle - she is gorgeous. I'm coming over to your house to play with all the puppies. I may accidentally bring Jazzelle home in my purse.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you all so much. i am very proud of these litters. but yes jazzelle is by far my favorite. she is going to be amazing. and i have already started to "play show" with her. she is a natural at it. and loves to play show too. i think she will be perfect for the show ring. i cant wait to see how she continues to develope. her new owner is going to use her to get back in the show ring. she used to show german shepherds and is now in to chis. so jazzelle is going to be prefect for her. the owner is also a very good friend of mine so i get to see her grow up.


----------

